# dvd recorder does not erase program.



## catootje (Sep 17, 2010)

It concerns my Pioneer DVD recorder DVR-220
When I erase a recording it disappears from the disc navigator. But the 'time remaining' remains the same as before erasing and it has not made new space available. I checked if the disc was in video mode and it was. I also checked by recording a new program and it confirmed that no new space was available.
What goes wrong? Can anyone help?


----------

